# Experiences of international schools.



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We often get enquiries about international schools so perhaps an interesting thread would be one that gathers together impressions and experiences about them as parents, pupils, teachers and other interested parties.

I'd be interested to know for example what relationships are like? Do all nationalities mix? Does one nationality tend to group together? Do schools do anyhing to promote friendships or isn't it needed...'

*One potential "difficulty" I can see, and that perhaps can be avoided, is making references to Spain when in fact the experience is of one particular school or area, so could posters please make it clear if they are in fact talking about Spain, the province, the town or the school.

Please correct the thread name. It drives me round the bend when I make a mistake in the title!!
*


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I cannot commend the international school I attended enough. I am so grateful for my parents for allowing me to go there for 10 years. I made amazing friends, received an AMAZING education which has set me up for life, whilst simultaneously allowed me to become bilingual and again set me up for the rest of my career. There are cases where nationalities group together but most of the time that is a comfort thing, when you start a new school you are going to be drawn to people who you have a common denominator with. It wasn't necessary in my school for interference when it comes to friendships and everyone was happy enough to mingle and make friends on their own accord. Bullying rates were low in my school which was a plus. It was significantly important to me to be able to receive a British Curriculum education (GCSE's and A Levels) 

Again, couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

emmamayb said:


> I cannot commend the international school I attended enough. I am so grateful for my parents for allowing me to go there for 10 years. I made amazing friends, received an AMAZING education which has set me up for life, whilst simultaneously allowed me to become bilingual and again set me up for the rest of my career. There are cases where nationalities group together but most of the time that is a comfort thing, when you start a new school you are going to be drawn to people who you have a common denominator with. It wasn't necessary in my school for interference when it comes to friendships and everyone was happy enough to mingle and make friends on their own accord. Bullying rates were low in my school which was a plus. It was significantly important to me to be able to receive a British Curriculum education (GCSE's and A Levels)
> 
> Again, couldn't recommend it enough.


I'm confused (not difficult these days). 

You say you went to an *International *School yet took a *British *curriculum - is that correct or was it a British school?

Did you actually take GCSE's or *I*GCSE's - there's a big difference isn't there?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Curiosity*



snikpoh said:


> I'm confused (not difficult these days).
> 
> You say you went to an *International *School yet took a *British *curriculum - is that correct or was it a British school?
> 
> Did you actually take GCSE's or *I*GCSE's - there's a big difference isn't there?


What áre bgcse's? I know about the international bac, which is quite common here.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

International school...which runs a British curriculum...and yes I took IGCSES and no there is barely any difference, slightly harder maybe but that's all. Google it...laude lady Elizabeth school


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Justina said:


> What áre bgcse's? I know about the international bac, which is quite common here.


There's no such thing as BGCSE's (as far as I know) which is why I didn't mention them.

I thought the curriculum was different so people have to be wary of assuming that they can simply transfer from a UK school to an international one and be doing the same work (and I suspect timings are different).


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> There's no such thing as BGCSE's (as far as I know) which is why I didn't mention them.
> 
> I thought the curriculum was different so people have to be wary of assuming that they can simply transfer from a UK school to an international one and be doing the same work (and I suspect timings are different).


I'm sure these parents will research the curriculum before transferring but the majority of international schools will follow an British curriculum or Spanish curriculum. There was absolutely no difference from my schooling in the UK and Spain when i moved out there, i think that's the point, to make it as similar as possible.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I'm confused (not difficult these days).
> 
> You say you went to an *International *School yet took a *British *curriculum - is that correct or was it a British school?
> 
> Did you actually take GCSE's or *I*GCSE's - there's a big difference isn't there?


I'm not aware of any schools in Spain (British or International) that offer GCSEs. In Madrid at least, most British schools are considered international because they teach in English, although they are mainly attended by Spanish students, and the British curriculum has traditionally been considered an International standard (as is the IB).

In fact the only the only International school I can think of in Madrid that isn't tied to any particular country (British or otherwise) is ICS (International College Spain)


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Like i said...Laude Lady Elizabeth School...I went there and i DEFINITELY took IGCSEs and normal GCSES followed my real A Levels. There is also many international schools who offer british curriculum up and down the costa blanca and costa del sol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I'm confused (not difficult these days).
> 
> You say you went to an *International *School yet took a *British *curriculum - is that correct or was it a British school?
> 
> Did you actually take GCSE's or *I*GCSE's - there's a big difference isn't there?


It's quite confusing as exam format and content seems to change quite frequently. There were a lot of difference, then there weren't and now there are some (or something like that!).
If nothing's changed since 2014 this gives a run down of GCSE'S, (I)GCSE'S, A levels and the IB
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/14/what-s-the-difference-between-gcses-and-igcses-a-levels-and-ib_n_7327952.html


> *What are the differences between GCSE and IGCSE exams?*
> 
> The main difference is that the IGCSE still includes some elements of the old GCSE: coursework, oral and practical assessment as well as exams. The IGCSE is offered at different levels, and some teachers think that it has more scope for more able pupils at the higher level.
> 
> But - opinions on GCSE and IGCSE exams are mixed


And there's this from Cambridge itself and amazingly I can see that there are some exams called "O" levels on the left hand menu
Cambridge IGCSE - An International Qualification For 14-16 Year Olds


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Chopera said:


> I'm not aware of any schools in Spain (British or International) that offer GCSEs. In Madrid at least, most British schools are considered international because they teach in English, although they are mainly attended by Spanish students, and the British curriculum has traditionally been considered an International standard (as is the IB).
> 
> In fact the only the only International school I can think of in Madrid that isn't tied to any particular country (British or otherwise) is ICS (International College Spain)




GCSEs are offered as an easier alternative to the IGCSE at my childrens current school here. (calls itself British as it offer the UK curriculum; I would call it International because of the make up of the students).
The British curriculum is not traditionally the International standard as far as my experience overseas is concerned. Why would it be? 
There are numerous curriculums to choose from (language of instruction being English) that are far more geared towards an International demographic.
In fact the 'preferred' curriculum running up to the IB seems to be the PYP & MYP switching to IGCSEs (from the CIE) in the 2 years to the actual diploma.
All I will say re; the education on offer in my particular area of Spain, for those non native speakers, is....................you bring your children here despite the schools not because of them.
I had written a long detailed account of just how poor standards can actually be at an 'International' school here but as my son has atleast 2 years left here I would worry about any repercussions! 
So we will leave it at that. But watch this space Summer 2017!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

angil said:


> ...
> The British curriculum is not traditionally the International standard as far as my experience overseas is concerned. Why would it be?
> ...


I wrote that it's traditionally been considered _*an*_ (not the) International standard (along with the IB).

Why? Because in many expat parts of the world the only schooling available that didn't follow the local curriculum and didn't require knowledge of the local language was British. In years gone by you simply didn't get Swedish, German or Dutch schools in most of India, Africa, South East Asia, etc so all the expat kids went to the British school. For expat families who changed location every few years, getting your kids to follow a curriculum that would be available wherever you went next was paramount. Hence the British curriculum became an International standard. That's why the IGCSE existed in the first place.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Schools*



Chopera said:


> I wrote that it's traditionally been considered _*an*_ (not the) International standard (along with the IB).
> 
> Why? Because in many expat parts of the world the only schooling available that didn't follow the local curriculum and didn't require knowledge of the local language was British. In years gone by you simply didn't get Swedish, German or Dutch schools in most of India, Africa, South East Asia, etc so all the expat kids went to the British school. For expat families who changed location every few years, getting your kids to follow a curriculum that would be available wherever you went next was paramount. Hence the British curriculum became an International standard. That's why the IGCSE existed in the first place.


Interesting comments about schools. My two children spent their schooling in the French Lycee and it used to be said that an inspector of education could check out a class of seven year olds in Paris in the morning and another group of seven year olds in Rio in the afternoon and both sets of kids would be doing exactly the same thing. I certainly saw that with my own kids when they turned up in France they weren't at a disadvantage.
While a friend, now in her 70's, was shuttled around from India to Africa and back to India and used to say that there were enormous gaps in her knowledge and while subjects like History and English weren't so difficult to catch up with she found maths was impossible.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Justina said:


> Interesting comments about schools. My two children spent their schooling in the French Lycee and it used to be said that an inspector of education could check out a class of seven year olds in Paris in the morning and another group of seven year olds in Rio in the afternoon and both sets of kids would be doing exactly the same thing. I certainly saw that with my own kids when they turned up in France they weren't at a disadvantage.
> While a friend, now in her 70's, was shuttled around from India to Africa and back to India and used to say that there were enormous gaps in her knowledge and while subjects like History and English weren't so difficult to catch up with she found maths was impossible.


I looked into getting my kids into the French Lycee in Madrid but it's nearly impossible these days unless you have some connection to France. The fact that it's subsidised by the French government means that it's cheaper than many private schools, the education is good, and they play rugby!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Chopera said:


> I wrote that it's traditionally been considered _*an*_ (not the) International standard (along with the IB).
> 
> Why? Because in many expat parts of the world the only schooling available that didn't follow the local curriculum and didn't require knowledge of the local language was British. In years gone by you simply didn't get Swedish, German or Dutch schools in most of India, Africa, South East Asia, etc so all the expat kids went to the British school. For expat families who changed location every few years, getting your kids to follow a curriculum that would be available wherever you went next was paramount. Hence the British curriculum became an International standard. That's why the IGCSE existed in the first place.


In years gone by I am sure there would have been a couple of the more educated expat wives attempting to teach some form of reading, writing & arithmetic to the non native children! How far back are we going??!?
On the Korean Island where I spent 10 years (from 1999) the first Internantional school with 12 students was established in 1987. The first International Playschool in 1999! Hooray, the year I arrived with my 2 year old!
& until I knew for sure I certainly wouldn't make a statement like; 
"in years gone by you simply didn't get Swedish, German or Dutch schools in most of India, Africa, South East Asia", 
that surely would be dependant entirely on the nationalities of the expat communities in those countries at that time?
Even in my time in South Korea there were enough French kids for Total to open a French School There was an established German school already. & an American School. As well as the International Schools(with every nationality under the sun).
I have NEVER heard anyone call the British Curriculum AN international standard. Not in my years overseas. 
Your belief that expat children are able to slot seemlessly from one International School to another because everyone is following the same curriculum, is a dream I had for many years myself! BUT it is not the reality! International Schools are a bloomin nightmare!
Have you got any idea how many emails I wrote to whoever would listen at the finish with regards Continuity in Education??!!!
My kid's curriculum could even change mid year! They attended numerous schools ('British', American & International). & as I have friends with kids all over the World my experiences are not unique.
Again, these schools, just like the schools in Spain, are run as businesses with little to no accountability. A very much you like it or lump it attitude.
Anyhoo this has very little to do with what schools are like in Spain!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Justina said:


> Interesting comments about schools. My two children spent their schooling in the French Lycee and it used to be said that an inspector of education could check out a class of seven year olds in Paris in the morning and another group of seven year olds in Rio in the afternoon and both sets of kids would be doing exactly the same thing. I certainly saw that with my own kids when they turned up in France they weren't at a disadvantage.
> While a friend, now in her 70's, was shuttled around from India to Africa and back to India and used to say that there were enormous gaps in her knowledge and while subjects like History and English weren't so difficult to catch up with she found maths was impossible.


Both my kids have 'gaps' from their International Schooling. That being said I wouldn't change the fantastic experience they had living overseas (& continue to have). They didn't know their mother was fighting tooth and nail for a legitimate reading programme & a recognisible curriculum etc etc!!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

angil said:


> In years gone by I am sure there would have been a couple of the more educated expat wives attempting to teach some form of reading, writing & arithmetic to the non native children! How far back are we going??!?


Well the IB has only taken off Internationally in the last couple of decades (it only started in 1968) so prior to then there were very few alternatives to the British curriculum for expats who moved around and sought some consistency in their children's education. And even now, there are still far more schools dotted around the world that teach the British curriculum than there are that teach the IB or any other curriculum for that matter. Hence the British curriculum has traditionally been considered an international standard.



angil said:


> On the Korean Island where I spent 10 years (from 1999) the first Internantional school with 12 students was established in 1987. The first International Playschool in 1999! Hooray, the year I arrived with my 2 year old!
> & until I knew for sure I certainly wouldn't make a statement like;
> "in years gone by you simply didn't get Swedish, German or Dutch schools in most of India, Africa, South East Asia",
> that surely would be dependant entirely on the nationalities of the expat communities in those countries at that time?
> Even in my time in South Korea there were enough French kids for Total to open a French School There was an established German school already. & an American School. As well as the International Schools(with every nationality under the sun).


I'm not sure why you keep going on about your experiences in South Korea when we're discussing a general case. I've lived in several countries overseas, as have my parents, but I don't think that's particularly relevant to this discussion either.



angil said:


> I have NEVER heard anyone call the British Curriculum AN international standard. Not in my years overseas.


Well now you have 



angil said:


> Your belief that expat children are able to slot seemlessly from one International School to another because everyone is following the same curriculum, is a dream I had for many years myself! BUT it is not the reality! International Schools are a bloomin nightmare!
> Have you got any idea how many emails I wrote to whoever would listen at the finish with regards Continuity in Education??!!!
> My kid's curriculum could even change mid year! They attended numerous schools ('British', American & International). & as I have friends with kids all over the World my experiences are not unique.
> Again, these schools, just like the schools in Spain, are run as businesses with little to no accountability. A very much you like it or lump it attitude.
> Anyhoo this has very little to do with what schools are like in Spain!


I never said children slot seamlessly from one international school to another, I just said it helps if they move between schools that teach in the same language and follow the same curriculum. Up until the last few decades when the IB became an alternative, the best (and perhaps only) option for doing that was the British curriculum. What other international standard was there?


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey you brought the whole British curriculum overseas thingy not me!

I mentioned South Korea as my personal point of reference with regards International Schools in this instance. A parent who's children have experience of how International Schools are elsewhere. Living overseas is one thing, dealing with education systems overseas and the well being of your children is another thing all together.

Anyway the only point I can really be bothered to comment on further is your closing question, otherwise I will just end up repeating myself;

"What other international standard was there?"

I actually don't know. Is there an ISO standard for education.

I am done and done.

Best of luck to anyone who brings an older Primary / Secondary age child to Spain to attend a fee paying school here.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If anyone is still interested on what qualifies a school as being international, this wiki page has some useful information:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_school

A few quotes regarding the curriculum...



> An international school is a school that promotes international education, in an international environment, either by adopting a curriculum such as that of the *International Baccalaureate, Edexcel or Cambridge International Examinations*, or by following a national curriculum different from that of the school's country of residence.





> International schools typically use curricula based on the school's country of origin. The most common international schools represent Education in the United Kingdom or Education in the United States. *Many international schools use curricula specially designed for international school such as the International General Certificate of Secondary Education or the IB Diploma Programme that are all predominantly committed to internationalism*, developing the global citizen, providing an environment for optimal learning, and teaching in an international setting that fosters understanding, independence, interdependence, and cooperation


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

angil said:


> Best of luck to anyone who brings an older Primary / Secondary age child to Spain to attend a fee paying school here.


I brought three children over that fitted that criteria - aged 16, 12 and 10. The first did his A levels and got A*A A, the second did IGCSEs and got 10 A*, and has now just got her A levels - A* A A B, and the third has just done his IGCSEs and got 10 A*.

They have had a wonderful education at their international school, and are well rounded, polite and considerate young people now. You just have to pick the right school for your children!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

lynn said:


> I brought three children over that fitted that criteria - aged 16, 12 and 10. The first did his A levels and got A*A A, the second did IGCSEs and got 10 A*, and has now just got her A levels - A* A A B, and the third has just done his IGCSEs and got 10 A*.
> 
> They have had a wonderful education at their international school, and are well rounded, polite and considerate young people now. You just have to pick the right school for your children!


Since the original topic of this thread is to share experiences of different international schools rather than discuss their merits in general, would it be possible to name the school?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes of course, Sunny View School in Torremolinos


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I was just reading some of the general forum's 'Home Page' articles and noted this one, which might well be relevant to this thread. I had been wondering just how 'expat' or 'migrant' children, educated at 'International schools' choose their subsequent universities. I assume that, as for most students, the costs of tuition, accomodation and general living would be paramount - but, then, the nature abd quality of the relevant courses would be crucial issues, too..! 

I hadn't realised that University tuition fees could be so high. for foreign students - but would British nationals, albeit educated and resident in Spain, be classed as 'foreign' or 'British' by the UK universities aiming to harvest huge sums, in income, from their 'foreign' intake..?

As a Londoner, myself ( though preferring to live far, far away..), I've always been aware of the city's four major universities naned in this article - but I hadn't realised that, because of their eminence, London has more 'top 50' universities than any other city in the world! 

If I'd considered this list, previously, I'd have assumed that an American city - perhaps, Boston, or San Francisco would have led the field. Of course, there's only one 'Oxford' Uni. and one 'Cambridge' Uni. so neither one of their respective cities would have been eligible, although, of course, both universities do, themselves, figure highly within the 'Top 50' list..! 

The one thing which is abundantly clear, wherever students choose to study, is that the overall costs of University courses and accomodation are becoming prohibitively expensive for all but the very wealthy families - unless huge loans are factored in!

Isn't it incredible, then, to know that the University of Berlin charges no tuition fees - even to 'international' students? What a magnificent and generous attitude, underpinning that university's commitment to the principles of 'Universal Education' and to 'Higher Education for all..!' If only 

I wonder how many of the 'Top 50 ' universities teach their courses either wholly, or partly, in English. I recall a prominent Italian University announcing its intention to choose English as its future language for all teaching purposes - on the basis that all its students would gain from such 'immersion' in English, regardless of their specific subject areas....!

Saludos,
GC.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/america/i...ce-the-costs-when-choosing-where-to-study.ht]

Hi all - I was just reading some of the general forum's 'Home Page' articles and noted this one, which might well be relevant to this thread. I had been wondering just how 'expat' or 'migrant' children, educated at 'International schools' choose their subsequent universities. I assume that, as for most students, the costs of tuition, accomodation and general living would be paramount - but, then, the nature abd quality of the relevant courses would be crucial issues, too..! 

I hadn't realised that University tuition fees could be so high. for foreign students - but would British nationals, albeit educated and resident in Spain, be classed as 'foreign' or 'British' by the UK universities aiming to harvest huge sums, in income, from their 'foreign' intake..?

As a Londoner, myself ( though preferring to live far, far away..), I've always been aware of the city's four major universities naned in this article - but I hadn't realised that, because of their eminence, London has more 'top 50' universities than any other city in the world! 

If I'd considered this list, previously, I'd have assumed that an American city - perhaps, Boston, or San Francisco would have led the field. Of course, there's only one 'Oxford' Uni. and one 'Cambridge' Uni. so neither one of their respective cities would have been eligible, although, of course, both universities do, themselves, figure highly within the 'Top 50' list..! 

The one thing which is abundantly clear, wherever students choose to study, is that the overall costs of University courses and accomodation are becoming prohibitively expensive for all but the very wealthy families - unless huge loans are factored in!

Isn't it incredible, then, to know that the University of Berlin charges no tuition fees - even to 'international' students? What a magnificent and generous attitude, underpinning that university's commitment to the principles of 'Universal Education' and to 'Higher Education for all..!' If only 

I wonder how many of the 'Top 50 ' universities teach their courses either wholly, or partly, in English. I recall a prominent Italian University announcing its intention to choose English as its future language for all teaching purposes - on the basis that all its students would gain from such 'immersion' in English, regardless of their specific subject areas....!

Saludos,
GC.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/america/i...ce-the-costs-when-choosing-where-to-study.ht]

Hi all - I was just reading some of the general forum's 'Home Page' articles and noted this one, which might well be relevant to this thread. I had been wondering just how 'expat' or 'migrant' children, educated at 'International schools' choose their subsequent universities. I assume that, as for most students, the costs of tuition, accomodation and general living would be paramount - but, then, the nature abd quality of the relevant courses would be crucial issues, too..! 

I hadn't realised that University tuition fees could be so high. for foreign students - but would British nationals, albeit educated and resident in Spain, be classed as 'foreign' or 'British' by the UK universities aiming to harvest huge sums, in income, from their 'foreign' intake..?

As a Londoner, myself ( though preferring to live far, far away..), I've always been aware of the city's four major universities naned in this article - but I hadn't realised that, because of their eminence, London has more 'top 50' universities than any other city in the world! 

If I'd considered this list, previously, I'd have assumed that an American city - perhaps, Boston, or San Francisco would have led the field. Of course, there's only one 'Oxford' Uni. and one 'Cambridge' Uni. so neither one of their respective cities would have been eligible, although, of course, both universities do, themselves, figure highly within the 'Top 50' list..! 

The one thing which is abundantly clear, wherever students choose to study, is that the overall costs of University courses and accomodation are becoming prohibitively expensive for all but the very wealthy families - unless huge loans are factored in!

Isn't it incredible, then, to know that the University of Berlin charges no tuition fees - even to 'international' students? What a magnificent and generous attitude, underpinning that university's commitment to the principles of 'Universal Education' and to 'Higher Education for all..!' If only 

I wonder how many of the 'Top 50 ' universities teach their courses either wholly, or partly, in English. I recall a prominent Italian University announcing its intention to choose English as its future language for all teaching purposes - on the basis that all its students would gain from such 'immersion' in English, regardless of their specific subject areas....!

Saludos,
GC.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again - My apologies to all! I've, somehow, posted in triplicate - but have been unable to cancel any of the three copies! I've tried to cancel two of them, by editing- but it seems that 'cancelling' has not worked! 

Please could one of our Mods. help me out? Thank you! I'd also appreciate being advised on the correct method to use, should this ever happen again (��)..! I even went into the 'advanced edit' mode, but could still find no option to remove any of these copies, once 'posted'. Sorry...!

Here, again, is the link for the article to which I referred:
http://www.expatforum.com/america/i...e-the-costs-when-choosing-where-to-study.html

Saludos,
GC.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

UK citizens living in EU countries are classed as home students when applying to Universities back in the UK. They don't pay international fees and are able to access funding (loans and grants) from Student Finance England/SAAS/Wales. 
My daughter was born in London, but now qualifies as a EU student in Scotland and will therefore pay no fees to study there. She will also receive a loan from Student Finance England for her maintenance.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

lynn said:


> UK citizens living in EU countries are classed as home students when applying to Universities back in the UK. They don't pay international fees and are able to access funding (loans and grants) from Student Finance England/SAAS/Wales.
> My daughter was born in London, but now qualifies as a EU student in Scotland and will therefore pay no fees to study there. She will also receive a loan from Student Finance England for her maintenance.


You need to have been an EU resident for 3 years prior to the commencement of your chosen University course to qualify for 'home' fees in the UK. Regardless of whether you hold a British passport or not.

My daughter holds a British passport but had only been resident in Spain for 2 years ahead of her University start date (she took her IGCSEs outside of the EU). So would be classed as an International student and be entitled to no loans etc and would the fees are a higher.

I know this may not apply to many but it will apply to some I am sure.

I noted the Scottish rules too regarding EU residency. I did contact them but again the 3 year rule applies. I wasn't aware the University was free in Scotland, I thought is was about £1800 per year? Has this changed?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

angil said:


> You need to have been an EU resident for 3 years prior to the commencement of your chosen University course to qualify for 'home' fees in the UK. Regardless of whether you hold a British passport or not.
> 
> My daughter holds a British passport but had only been resident in Spain for 2 years ahead of her University start date (she took her IGCSEs outside of the EU). So would be classed as an International student and be entitled to no loans etc and would the fees are a higher.
> 
> ...


Yes, you would need to have been resident in the EU for the three years prior to commencement of course...

Strictly speaking, the fees are around 1,800 GBP per year in Scotland, but qualifying Home/EU students get this paid by SAAS, so ´free´to the student.. It doesn´t have to be paid back.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Angil, have you considered the Irish option? We also applied to Ireland for my daughter, as the fees are considerably cheaper than the UK (around 3,000 euros per year). There are some fantastic Universities there, and my daughter was accepted to Trinity College, but as the funding was in place for Scotland, we decided to go down that route instead.
Not sure whether there is a three year EU residency rule applicable for Ireland though... you´d need to check.


----------



## Rachael73 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a college for age 16 years plus that teaches in english local to valencia, alicante, murcia, almeria and advise me on enrolment please


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

lynn said:


> Angil, have you considered the Irish option? We also applied to Ireland for my daughter, as the fees are considerably cheaper than the UK (around 3,000 euros per year). There are some fantastic Universities there, and my daughter was accepted to Trinity College, but as the funding was in place for Scotland, we decided to go down that route instead.
> Not sure whether there is a three year EU residency rule applicable for Ireland though... you´d need to check.


I hadn't Lynn thanks for the heads up. 

My daughter did get excellent A level results from the Cambridge Board; AAB. But has 'gone off' the idea if the UK at the minute , despite being accepted to all four of her choices.

She is now going take some time out. Chill! Tutor. Take Spanish lessons and re assess her options.

At the minute she is leaning towards International Relations at the new Marbella International University Center. But all that could change again!


----------

